# FEL question



## newbie101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this and wanted see if you pro 's can help me out. I have a 1985 JD 1050, 33HP, 2wd. I want a FEL but cannot afford the 4500-6000 most are asking. I located a Kioti lk122 at a reasonable price, and with a little modification it will fit, but was told it is too small (workload wise) and am wanting your advice if any of you have an option on it. Thanks for any advice


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If all can be fitted and enough hyd pump power I don't see why not...bucket same or wider width than tires?


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yessir, the bucket is about the same width as the front tires. I had a local shop modify the rear mounting bracket, He advised me that the loader would fit but he was concerned that the FEL might be too small for the tractor, loadwise, and thought it could tear up the tractor if too much of a load was put on it. The rear bracket is held on by 3 bolts in frame on each side and 4 bolts underneath, which is in the bottom of the tranny. Kinda scared me so thought I would try to ask someone with more knowledge that I.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd have to see how the loader is mounted. Does it have a sub-frame? But, I can't imagine a loader smaller than a tractor calls for, would damage a tractor designed for a much larger loader.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 14, 2012)

ErnieS, I wish I had the capabilitiy to put pics from my phone on her but I dont. I think i'm gonna just give it a shot and see what happens..Wish me luck


----------

